# Where is Monte Cook from? (Also, where are *you* from?)



## The_Universe (Dec 20, 2004)

I was just cruising around the malhavoc/Monte Cook site, and saw it noted that Monte (and Bruce Cordell) grew up in South Dakota. 

As a South Dakota native, I'm really curious what town he grew up in. 

But I'm also curious where all of you grew up (if you grew up, at all).

Let's share!

I grew up on a farm, 10 miles north of Huron, SD (population 13000). How about you?


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Dec 20, 2004)

I grew up in a small community of several million people: Miami, Fl in the U.S.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Dec 20, 2004)

I grew up in the bustling metropolis of Montreal, Qc

AR


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 20, 2004)

I am an Army brat, moved around a lot, most of my life has been in South Carolina.


----------



## Brennin Magalus (Dec 20, 2004)

South from San Francisco


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Dec 20, 2004)

I grew up on a 167 acre farm (one half wooded hill/one half pasture and field) between Batesville and Cave City, Arkansas.  Not a day goes by I don't think of and miss that place.  It was an absolutely wonderful location for a child with a fascination for nature and a very active imagination to grow up.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 20, 2004)

Nowadays, the population of my hometown is about 2,000 people and they still don't have a single stoplight - Dover, Arkansas.


----------



## XAD (Dec 20, 2004)

Geneva, Switzerland, close to the lake... well... of Geneva or Lake Leman if you speak with Frenchies or residents of Lausanne.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 20, 2004)

Born in Grand Forks North Dakota

Grew up in Normal, Illinois, which in RPG terms is most famous as the home of the late Games Designers Workshop.

Iv'e since moved to a clime more similar to my birthplace.


----------



## francisca (Dec 20, 2004)

St. John, IN  which is (maybe was, these days) about 45 minutes from downtown Chicago in non-rush hour traffic.

There were still cows mooing in the fields and deer running through our yards when we moved there in 1979, so I had most of the benefits of living near a major metropolitan area, with most of the benefits of living in a rural area, with hardly any downside of either.

Today, it is all built up and basically a Chicago suburb.  In the 90s there was a large influx of people who had lived in the burbs in Illinois.  They moved to NW Indiana, attracted by the lower taxes, then immediatley started complaining that the "villages" didn't provide enough public services.  Oh, the irony.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 20, 2004)

I was born in Summerside, Prince Edward Island, Canada, but I grew up in Richibucto, New-Brunswick, Canada. Richibucto was only a village when I was a kid but grew to the staggering size of 1500+ residents and so was elevated to the status of "town" when I was 10. Did anyone grow up in a smaller hometown?  

I laugh when someone tells me they grew up in a small town of 20k, 30k or 40k.  



> Originally posted by *Altamont Ravenard*
> I grew up in the bustling metropolis of Montreal, Qc




Out of curiosity, where in Montreal? I'm currently living in Hampstead though I used to be in Cote des Neiges.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 20, 2004)

Vienna, Austria. Biggest city we have around here. Lots of tourists, UN personnel and other foreigners here. It's great. Very much history, too.


----------



## Henry (Dec 20, 2004)

The place I was born, the place where I grew up, the 3 grade schools I attended, and the place I currently live are all within two miles of one another. Now THAT'S a small town.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Dec 20, 2004)

Where I went to school (Cave City, Arkansas), the population was only 1600 or so.  Batesville, the other town I lived near, today is still less than 10,000.  Cave City got its first stop light last year.  It caused quite a stir because of all the tickets handed out for people who just didn't pay attention to it.

My school contained the elementary and high school on the same campus.  There was no middle school or junior high.  At 7th grade, you were in "high school".  Today, that's changed somewhat, as there is a middle school and junior high, but they're all still on the same campus.  They've just added buildings.


----------



## Laurel (Dec 20, 2004)

I didn't know that about Monte, but SD seems like a great place to sit back and write.

Personally, I'm an army brat, so I'll go with where I was born.

My first three years and many vacations since: El Paso, Texas!

I can also afirm that it is true what they say, El Paso is a different state from Houston and the Eastern side of TX.  All that sand years ago sperated the state and I guess the people too.  Can't really pinpoint exactly what makes them different though, they just are....

And even though it was such a short time actually living there I will always consider myself a texas gal   Hat, Boots, Rodeos, BBQ's and All.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 20, 2004)

Same basic place I live now.


----------



## Psionicist (Dec 20, 2004)

A small town in Sweden with a population of about 3000, located near the 's' in "Uppsala": 







I do have an 8 mbit connection though.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 20, 2004)

Born here in Gainesville, FL...though I also grew up in Woodstock, GA. Ahh, the south...


----------



## drothgery (Dec 20, 2004)

Born in the suburbs of Cleveland, Ohio; lived in southeastern Wisconsin and upstate New York; went to college in central Massaschusetts... and finally got of the cold and moved to San Diego, CA a little over three years ago.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 20, 2004)

Grew up in Pine Bush, NY. About 1.5-2 hours north of New York City, used to be a tiny farm town, but now is full of people who commute to NYC for work. It's amazing to see how much it grows everytime I go home to visit my Mom. The fields and woods that I used to run and play in are now houses and lawns.   Thankfully Mom isn't selling her 24 acres of woods, so there is still something there for me to walk in.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 20, 2004)

born in occupied Constantinople/ Istanbul on a USAF base.

traveled the world.

settled outside of DC/Baltimore/Annapolis

live in Stoned Mtn, Jawja

i consider myself a citizen of the world.


----------



## derelictjay (Dec 20, 2004)

A small town of just a little less than 300,000 people called Corpus Christi, in the south part of Texas. What you don't think 300,000 is a small town, you've never lived in Corpus Christi . Of course I'm still currently living here.



> I can also afirm that it is true what they say, El Paso is a different state from Houston and the Eastern side of TX. All that sand years ago sperated the state and I guess the people too. Can't really pinpoint exactly what makes them different though, they just are....




Well I can agree with this, but my directions south. Of course Texas can legally spilt up into 5 different states, so what you say makes since.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 20, 2004)

derelictjay said:
			
		

> Well I can agree with this, but my directions south. Of course Texas can legally spilt up into 5 different states, so what you say makes since.



That's a myth actually; the right was rescinded after the Civil War.

I grew up in Texas, and that's probably always gonna be home to me.  Currently going on five years in Detroit, which never will be no matter how long I end up living here.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Dec 20, 2004)

I grew up on a farm 5 miles NE of the hamlet of MacGregor, Manitoba Canada. Population 800, churches 6, retirement homes 3, bars 2, funeral homes 1. Despite the small size the town has a decent hockey/curling rink and a 9-hole golf course (owned by a combo establishment of gas bar/restaurant/lounge/motel/car wash/movie rental store). There's an elementary school and a highschool (separate buildings). In the high school additional grade 9 students are bused in from a nearby smaller hamlet that only has an elementary school. It's basically an idealic little hick town that time has somewhat forgotten. I had both good times and bad there, but since my grandma died and most of my friends moved away (as did I), I have very little interest in going back there. I find myself feeling rather claustrophobic (sp?) in any city smaller than the one I live in now (Winnipeg, Manitoba, population around 670 000).


----------



## EricNoah (Dec 20, 2004)

My childhood was divided between Oklahoma, Corning NY, Indianola IA and Madison WI.  I spent my early adulthood in West Point NY (very, very briefly), Kankakee IL, and back in Madison where I typically moved 2 times per year until I was done with college.  And I've been in Madison ever since, with no desire to move (except on cold days like today)!


----------



## Wombat (Dec 20, 2004)

Born in San Francisco, CA just a few hours after Buddy Holly, Ritchie Valens & The Big Bopper died.

Raised primarily in Santa Rosa, about an hour north of there.

Live in Plymouth, NH, Isla Vista/Goleta/Santa Barbara, CA, and now up in Concord, CA.

I always count myself as having lived in three states, because southern CA is so different from the north


----------



## kenobi65 (Dec 20, 2004)

Born in San Jose, CA, but only lived there for three months, so my memories of the place are a bit fuzzy. 

Lived in suburban Chicago until my 10th birthday, when we moved to Green Bay, WI.  (Gooooo Paaaaack Gooooo!)

Went to college in Madison, WI, then moved back to suburban Chicago after getting my master's degree (because this was where the jobs were, and are).

So, despite living in Illinois for 25 of my 39 years, I think of myself as a cheesehead.  Go figure.


----------



## reveal (Dec 20, 2004)

Air Force brat and Ex-Air Force Airman.

Born in Fayetteville, North Carolina. Parents from Montgomery, Alabama and all my relatives live there, except for 2 who live in California and Florida, so I always consider myself "Southern Born and Bred."

Lived in North Carolina (Fayetteville), Alabama (Montgomery), Ohio (Dayton), Philippines (Manila; Attended ECLC through 2nd grade, moved, came back during 10th grade and graduated), Georgia (Valdosta), Florida (Shalimar/Ft. Walton Beach), California (Vacaville), Northern Virginia (Burke; near Washington DC), Alaska (Anchorage), Nebraska (Omaha), Iowa (Council Bluffs).

I currently live in Council Bluffs, Iowa, right across the Missouri river from Omaha, Nebraska. Looking to move to Atlanta, Georgia in the next 5 years.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Dec 20, 2004)

Born and raised in Decatur, IL* a smallish town of 90,000 in the geographical center of the state.  After graduation from UofI CVM in '94 moved to Knoxville, TN where I reside to this day.

R E

*Does anyone remember/ever been to the Judge's Guild store when it was there in the late 70's/early 80's?  I bet Diaglo would have loved it.


----------



## Ferret (Dec 20, 2004)

Born and bred in Bristol. Grew up mainly in a place called Willsbridge, small place. We then moved to Devon, first Axminster then to Seaton, which is close to the sea!  


Axminster gets a mention in Notes from a Small Island.


----------



## cjyoung1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Grew up in Bay City Michigan (yes, the Bay City rollers did name themselves after the town) a city of 35,000 people. Located in the nook of the thumb, about an hour and a half north of Detroit.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Dec 20, 2004)

Born in Laar W. Germany on a Canadian Forces Base. Moved back to Chilliwack British Columbia (GO CHIEFS), Canada at 2 months of age.

Grew up there. Moved to Vancouver after graduating highschool.

Have lived in New Orleans, Louisiana and Marrakesh Morroco at various times.

Back in Vancouver. Will likely stay here barring a possible move to Edmonton.


----------



## ASH (Dec 20, 2004)

I was born in a small town in North central Iowa. Moved about 5 times before I was 5. Then we moved to Wisconson, Onalaska. Then we moved back to Iowa, then to Albert Lee Minnesota, then to Blue Earth MN, then Watertown South Dakota, then at 17 we moved back to Iowa where I was born, in Mason City. I met my husband here in high school and he had lived here, in the same house his entire life.  We still live here and hopefully i will never move again.  

Why did I move so much...

Walmart. My parents were in managment and they had to move to get promotions.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 20, 2004)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> A small town in Sweden with a population of about 3000, located near the 's' in "Uppsala"



Near Lake Storsjo.  Ever see... erm... what the heck is the monster's name?  It's something long and very Scandinavian. 

Southeastern PA, Lancaster County to be precise.  Yes, home of the Amish!  Though the Amish wouldn't be caught dead in this little crap-burg.  The town where I live is a fine example of urban blight, apathy, and generally really bad things (it's basically an overflow of Lancaster's ghetto with a few nicer areas).  Like pretty much everywhere in this section of PA, we've got a lot of Germans and Irish.

Trivia note, Mary Hardy Reeser (one of the more famous cases of SHC) lived in a building about two blocks down the street from me before moving to St. Petersburg, FL.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Dec 21, 2004)

Sturgis, KY, a little one stoplight town of about 2000 people.  We have a biker rally now!  (We're where Indiana, Illinois, and Kentucky come together...I can find my house on any map of the US that includes state boundaries!)

...of course, I grew up about three miles outside of town, and my nearest neighbor was a half-mile away.  The first time I came back home from college, I noticed how utterly gloomy it was in late fall/winter.

Brad


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 21, 2004)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> A small town in Sweden with a population of about 3000, located near the 's' in "Uppsala":
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was born in Paris but lived almost half of my life in Montreal.

Wow Karlstad is on this map, guess it's not that small after all. I Went there two years ago on a business trip and found the place rather small. Stockholm on the other hand is a really nice city especially during the summer


----------



## painandgreed (Dec 21, 2004)

Bartlesville, OK. 36,000 people. Headquarters of Phillips Petroleum (now Cononco-Phillips) and has a downtown with a skyline. That's about a 45 minute drive north of Tulsa.


----------



## kenobi65 (Dec 21, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Moved back to Chilliwack British Columbia (GO CHIEFS), Canada at 2 months of age.




Chilliwack!  I loved that band back in the 80s.


----------



## Imret (Dec 21, 2004)

Born and raised right here in Victoria, B.C...southern-most Canadian city (at least, I'm pretty sure...the Ontario dip might be a bit more south), and voted "most livable city in North America" something like 8 years running. I'd be willing to say that, if you like variety without extremes, it's got the best weather anywhere.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Dec 21, 2004)

Born in the San Francisco bay area, lived there 4 years, moved to Poquoson, VA where I still live.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm from a small suburb of Philadelphia, PA. I moved up north about 8 years ago to go to grad school and I've been there ever since.


----------



## Krieg (Dec 21, 2004)

Born and raised in Xenia, Ohio pop aprox 26k. 

Tornado town USA. 

Due to the USMC & government employment I have subsequently spent time in far too many places to mention...Wardigley is especially nice this time of year.  :\


----------



## Greylock (Dec 21, 2004)

I've lived all over, but I was born in Tennessee, and currently reside in the city I was raised in, Memphis. Spent my childhood summers in little farming communities [hardly even towns], such as Nutbush, in Haywood County.


----------



## vulcan_idic (Dec 21, 2004)

I was born and raised in Champaign-Urbana, Illinois.  I graduated with a BA in Theatre Arts from Illinois Wesleyan University in Bloomington, IL.  It's still home, though I'm currently considering eventually heading in the direction of New England.


----------



## FireLance (Dec 21, 2004)

Born and raised in Singapore. Spent most of my life here except for three years getting an undergraduate degree at the London School of Economics.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 21, 2004)

Raised in Amsterdam, but I have lived in many places.
Planning on moving to London in a while.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Dec 21, 2004)

Born on an American AF base, Landstuhl, Rhienland Pfalz, Germany.
Raised in Olivehurst, CA, USA (pop:9,910), near Marysville and Yuba City, CA.
Served in the U.S. Navy briefly, (Orlando, FL: 2 months; Meridian, MS: 2 months; Aiea/Pearl Harbor, HI: 3 years) 
Now I'm back in Olivehurst, methamphetamine capital of the world.  Look it up sometime.  If you find it, you know you've got a good map.



What do call 16 women in Olivehurst?  


...A full set of teeth.


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 21, 2004)

I was born in Montréal, but I grew up in Gatineau, which is a suburban town east of Ottawa, on the Québec side of the Ottawa river.  Now I live in Rimouski where I'm doing my Ph. D. in biology.  From one end of Quebec to the other baby !


----------



## Panthanas (Dec 21, 2004)

Born, raised, and still living in Elmira, NY.  Not a bad place to live...not to big or too small.  The Elmira area has about 90,000 inhabitants.  It is a nice area, although I would prefer a milder winter season.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Dec 21, 2004)

Raised and still living in Fredonia NY. Small college town (10,000 people fall winter and spring, 5,000 people in the summer). Located about an hour north of Erie PA, and an hour south of Buffalo NY. Grape country.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Dec 21, 2004)

I was born in South Dakota - lived in Mitchell, SD (home of the world's only corn palace ) until I was 7... then, I moved around the US until I was 11 (WY and TX).  

Then, the parents got divorced and mom hauled me back to the great state of SD.

I've also spent a lot of time in CA and OR (dad moved around a lot after the divorce).


----------



## threshel (Dec 21, 2004)

I was born in Austin, TX.  Like the lady from El Paso, I spent my first 3 years there (and many vacations since  ), then Army-Bratted up and spent time in Florida, Mass., and Germany before Pop retired and we settled in, wait for it...New Milton, WV.  Population?  I think we were it.  I spent the 5th and 6th grade in the same classroom.  Boy was everybody proud to switch to the 6th grade _side of the room_ (the right-hand side, in case you were wondering).
After a couple of years, Mom told Dad we were moving, and he could come with us if he wanted.   I love my Mom.

Harper's Ferry, WV for Jr. High and High School, then Northern VA since, with a brief stay in Bloomsberg, PA in '91.

There ya go.


J


----------



## Cam Banks (Dec 21, 2004)

I was born in Auckland, New Zealand, and lived there until I was almost 25 years old. I fell in love with a girl from Whitewater, WI, who was studying at the University of Kansas. Moved to Lawrence, KS, married her, moved with her to Pennsylvania, never been happier anywhere else.

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## qstor (Dec 21, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Currently going on five years in Detroit, which never will be no matter how long I end up living here.




I feel the SAME way  For some reason I can't ever root for the Red Wings 


Home for me will be the suburban DC area of Maryland where I was born and grew up. Went to law school in Michigan now I'm back...Ick..

Mike


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 21, 2004)

See, I like the Red Wings, but that's probably because hockey was *completely* not on my radar *until* I moved up here.  You'll never get me to root for the Pistons over the Rockets or the Spurs, though.  And the Lions and the Tigers are both jokes.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Dec 21, 2004)

I was born and learned to talk in Portsmouth (pronounced, for no good reason, "Port Smith") VA, but came back home with my parents to Rochester, NY. I'm up on the Lake Ontario, with Toronto across the water, and about 100 miles north of the Corning/Elmira area Eric and Panthanas refer to. We were down there two weeks ago to visit my wife's Dad. She's from Corning. I love Rochester as much as I hate being buried under the snow (we usually get more than Buffalo, and are usually warmer than most of Alaska), but the summers make it worth it. And the people. It feels like one of the small towns around here, but we're comprable in size to Chicago in terms of population density, with twice as much space and green expanses in between everything with lots of water.


----------



## Davelozzi (Dec 23, 2004)

I now live back in my hometown of Braintree, MA, a suburb of Boston.  Have also lived in Brighton (a neigborhood of Boston), Seattle, WA, Olalla (Kitsap County) WA, and when I was in college, Amherst, MA, and Hempstead/Uniondale, NY.

I'm not sure if Monte is from the same town, but I believe that the South Dakota town that Bruce Cordell hails from is called Watertown.  I remember it because it shares a name with a Massachusetts town where I was working for most of the past four years.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Dec 23, 2004)

I was born in Oneonta, a smallish college town in upstate NY. Though, checking the 2000 census informnation, it's not as small as I thought. About 13,000 people, with two colleges containing about 6,500 people. All the benefits of a small town in the country, with a somewhat more open attitude towards debate and the value of education. When I was growing up there, during the '70s (before NY raised the drinking age from 18 to 21), Oneonta had more bars per capita than any other place in the state. Before becomming a teen, I learned to give directions by bars instead of street names.

Went to college in Buffalo and received a job offer in Erie, PA, which is where I live now (15 years later, same company).


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Dec 23, 2004)

I was born a poor black child. I remember the days, sittin' on the porch with my family, singin' and dancin' down in Mississippi.

 Wait that's someone else's life.

 Born in Fort Bragg, CA, halfway up the coast between San Francisco and the Oregon border along Hwy. 1.  Spent the first year or so of my life on a little farm overlooking the ocean.

 Parents moved to South San Francisco and broke up.  Moved to Berkeley and lived in a cool subdivided house on Vine St. a couple blocks down from Shattuck.  Then we moved to San Pablo which sucked a lot.  Then moved to Concord, CA and spent my formative years there.  Moved in with my dad in neighboring Walnut Creek after graduation, moved back to Concord, moved to Martinez, sitting there right now.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 23, 2004)

I was born, raised, and went to college at Pullman Washington. It has a population of 26,000 people. The vast majority of the people there are affiliated with the college (WSU), but there is also a pretty large farming population. The town is built on four fairly large hills, so its almost impossible to get lost. You can walk from one end of town to the other in about forty five minutes (I know, because I did so frequently after getting out of school in highschool). There's a large gaming population there, and between it and neighboruing Moscow Idaho, there are at least 3 gaming stores in busines (possibly one less now, I'm not sure). All in all, it was a great place to grow up and I wish circumstances were right for me to live there now.


----------



## ph34r (Dec 23, 2004)

Born and raised right here in good ol' Lenoir, North Carolina.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 23, 2004)

I was born in Valley Stream in New York. One year after my birth my family moved to Albuquerque, New Mexico. Later we moved to El Paso, Texas then to San Diego (district of Poway), California. My sister was born in California. All that moving in less than five years. Lived in California for a while, til 1988. Then we moved to Arizona. I don't plan on moving until after I graduate from college (in 4 or 5 years), I'll be restarting my education this coming summer.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Dec 24, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Vienna, Austria. Biggest city we have around here. Lots of tourists, UN personnel and other foreigners here. It's great. Very much history, too.




The feeling is gone, only you and I, this means nothing to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, this means nothing to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Viennaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

Er, I was born at Madigan Army Hospital, Ft. Lewis, WA, then spent most of my life in Lakewood, WA, about three years in Bellevue, Nebraska thanks to Offutt AFB, then to Biloxi, Mississippi (Keesler AFB) and Columbus, Mississippi (Columbus AFB), and now Seattle. Finally.


----------



## Y.O.Morales (Dec 24, 2004)

I was born, raised, and still living in the world's oldest colony, Puerto Rico.

 Not a special place to live, though. Can't wait to move somewhere else.


----------



## MonsterMash (Dec 24, 2004)

Born raised and live in London, England. Spent three years at Oxford while I was studying, but apart from that it's been north east london most of my life.

Worked in a few places outside London: Hatfield, Herts and Grays Thurrock.


----------



## Mighty Halfling (Dec 24, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> My childhood was divided between Oklahoma, Corning NY, Indianola IA and Madison WI.



I grew up in Corning, N.Y. (Hey, Eric, when did you live there?) -- or at least that's what I tell people who ask nowadays. I really grew up in Lindley N.Y. on the Pennsylvania border. It's about five to ten miles from Corning.
Now I live in York, Pa., a slighlty backward town I have grown to love. The county, an area wracked by urban sprawl, has about 300,000 residents.



			
				Panthanas said:
			
		

> Born, raised, and still living in Elmira, NY.  Not a bad place to live...not to big or too small.  The Elmira area has about 90,000 inhabitants.  It is a nice area, although I would prefer a milder winter season.



And I used to hang out in Elmira a lot too.  The Arnot Mall, Eldridge Park, Comics for Collectors, Wegmans ... fond memories of them all. 
Oh yeah, Go, Jackals!


----------



## Azul (Dec 24, 2004)

Imret said:
			
		

> Born and raised right here in Victoria, B.C...southern-most Canadian city (at least, I'm pretty sure...the Ontario dip might be a bit more south), and voted "most livable city in North America" something like 8 years running. I'd be willing to say that, if you like variety without extremes, it's got the best weather anywhere.




Umm...  Victoria is the Southern-most *western* Canadian city.  The Canada-US border from BC to Manitoba runs along the 49th parallel.  Victoria dips a bit below that, to 48°25' N.  Just about every major Canadian city in east of Manitoba is further south than Victoria, including Toronto (43°40'N), Montreal (45°30'N), Ottawa (45°25') and even Quebec City (46°49'N) and Saint John's NFLD (47°33').

The latititude and longitude of various North America cities 

There are no big cities in central or eastern Canada anywhere near as far north as Calgary/Regina/Winnipeg/Vancouver, let alone Edmonton.  The continental weather patterns of Canada tend to give us similar weather here though, even if we are further south.  Where I live now (Ottawa) has virtually the same latitude as Venice, Italy (and Toronto is comparable in latitude to Marseilles, France)...  you sure as heck couldn't tell from our weather.  Moscow and Oslo are our kindred spirits when it comes to weather.


----------



## Azul (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm an army brat like many others here.  I was born in Quebec City and tend to think of Quebec City and Montreal as my "home towns" (I've lived in both twice and I'm ethnically Quebecois).  I have also lived in CFB Borden (Ontario), CFB Kingston (Ontario) and in downtown Toronto.

I currently (and probably for a long time to come) live in our nation's capital:  Ottawa, Ontario.  Ambiance-wise, it reminds me a fair bit of Quebec City.  Both are sleepy government towns.


----------



## CarlZog (Dec 24, 2004)

South Florida. Didn't see snow 'til I was 32, and now I live in New England... 

Born on Cape Canaveral (Dad worked for NASA contractors).
Raised in the Palm Beach/Ft. Lauderdale/Miami sprawl, where everyone was from somewhere else.
Schooled at Univ. of Florida in Gainesville.

Now living in Providence, Rhode Island.


----------



## Xath (Dec 24, 2004)

I was born in Baltimore, MD, in a little neighborhood called Hampden.  If you've ever heard of the Baltimore "hon," that's where it developed.  I moved out to the county in 7th grade, and aside from college, I've lived there ever since.


----------



## Campbell (Dec 25, 2004)

I grew up in Sandusky, MI. We had a population of about 1000 people, about two thirds of which were school going children. Sandusky is a farm town which is basically isolated from any sort of metropolitan influence. Surprisingly, most of the kids I went to school with were into rap.


----------



## Abdomens (Dec 25, 2004)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> A small town in Sweden with a population of about 3000, located near the 's' in "Uppsala":



I grew up and still live in Denmark, virtually on the border to Germany (That's the green thing on the map.).

Thanks for borrowing the map


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 25, 2004)

I was born and grew up in Syracuse, NY, so I recognize all those small little towns people are talking about.   In fact, several people I knew went to Fredonia and Oneonta.  I did a brief stint in Binghamton, NY for college.  If things go the way I hope with grad school applications, I'll be moving to Los Angeles (USC) come this summer, otherwise I'll be going to Boston (BU) or staying here (SU).


----------

